# Avicularia avicularia sling housing



## spiderbesideher (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a 0.75 A. avicularia sling in my near future... Any comments on the enclosure are appreciated. It's 4 inches high, 2 inches square. Should I get rid of the water dish/too big/drowning hazard? Sufficient non top level ventilation holes? I made it "upside down" for opening without disturbing the webbing on top. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks good, I use those Amac cubes for my Avic slings as well. 
The only problem is that every time you open it the webbing attached to the stick will tear its tube open.
I took tiny pieces of cork bark, very small screw and attached it to the inside top. Now I can open it and not damage the home it works hard to make.
1st one is empty, next two are occupied 
Slings wont drown they float! keep it in and full

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome enclosures and t's! I was considering hot gluing the little branch/some bark to the top. I think I will do that.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 28, 2015)

Definitely drill holes in the top. I own several Avics and find holes in the top extremely useful for adding drops of water after a molt. They don't always come down to drink, some will some won't.

Also, I did what the above poster did for container design, and some Avics will come down and spin silk from the bottom of the cork to the floor, totally covering the floor. One of my minatrix does this all the time. In short, it doesn't matter how you design their home, they will do as they see fit haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 29, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Definitely drill holes in the top. I own several Avics and find holes in the top extremely useful for adding drops of water after a molt. They don't always come down to drink, some will some won't.
> 
> Also, I did what the above poster did for container design, and some Avics will come down and spin silk from the bottom of the cork to the floor, totally covering the floor. One of my minatrix does this all the time. In short, it doesn't matter how you design their home, they will do as they see fit haha


I had read in other areas here that I should avoid top holes because it would dry out the enclosure faster and inhibit development of the microclimate.   All my terrestrials have top holes so this one I made specially with an arboreal in mind... So you're suggesting I use one or two on top just for water? I can see the benefit in that. Always learning. I guess I will see over time what works and what doesn't. Thanks. 

Lol as far as the bottom webbing... We will see what it feels like doing! Thanks.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have at least 4 holes in the top, one for each corner. I don't worry about creating a more humid microclimate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2015)

The stick and plant you have in there are inadequate.   I'd put something a little flatter in there (this will give the t a better foothold as well as a place to spread out on), leaned against the side, then add enough plants to surround the top, providing both cover and anchor points for their webbing.  Its way too barren right now, t's don't like to feel exposed.

As for the top, I also put just a few holes in the top, but very few and I'll make them smaller as well.   A syringe will be useful in adding water droplets to the webbing as well as filling the dish without disrupting the t.  You actually have enough vents near the top as it is to easily add water droplets without the need to go through the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 29, 2015)

OK so I found this little doo dad which is just a leaf with a suction cup on the end, meant for betta, left over in my pet  supply area. I stuck it to the top of the enclosure which should give the Avic some room to spread out/sit and more general surface area for webbing. 

So far so good! She/it seems content and has begun a wild webbing spree around all the stuff inside. 

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Another view. 




She sure is cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## varanoid (Aug 10, 2015)

Is feeding a pain with that style of enclosure?


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 10, 2015)

varanoid said:


> Is feeding a pain with that style of enclosure?


So far it has been kind of complicated. I don't want to flip it upside down to throw the cricket in the Web because she tends to run upward... I've been putting it on the leaf lip and the next morning she always has it in her web.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> So far it has been kind of complicated. I don't want to flip it upside down to throw the cricket in the Web because she tends to run upward... I've been putting it on the leaf lip and the next morning she always has it in her web.


You can put the cricket on the ground floor and they can detect them. All of my Avics eat this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing something like this for a 1 inch Avicularia versicolor. www.JamiesTarantulas.com has a bundle with a 1 inch A. versicolor and a "spiderling arboreal enclosure" that is something like what you have set up. I'll keep him in there until he reaches the specified 2 inch limit and then move him into the setup available here: http://www.joshsfrogs.com/tarantula-complete-kit-8x8x12.html


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 20, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> I'm thinking of doing something like this for a 1 inch Avicularia versicolor. www.JamiesTarantulas.com has a bundle with a 1 inch A. versicolor and a "spiderling arboreal enclosure" that is something like what you have set up. I'll keep him in there until he reaches the specified 2 inch limit and then move him into the setup available here: http://www.joshsfrogs.com/tarantula-complete-kit-8x8x12.html


This was actually a terrestrial Jamie's enclosure for a spiderling, I flipped it upside down and made holes. I am getting a versicolor this Saturday. Almost ordered from Jamie again but I found one a better price and larger locally. Good luck!


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I'm becoming obsessed with creating miniature sling enclosures. I don't even have another arboreal sling yet to put in this one . This was actually a wristwatch display case. I also experimented with some super strong magnets instead of just hot gluing directly to the enclosure. Seems to hold strong and also allows the water dish to be closer to the living area. Am I crazy or might this actually work? I have my t's on a bookshelf but only downside I could see was using the magnets on those metal rack shelving I see a lot of members using.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 27, 2015)

Vent holes should be in the upper half

And there's no real reason to elevate the water dish.


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 27, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Vent holes should be in the upper half


I was thinking about making another row near the top. Good point!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 27, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> I think I'm becoming obsessed with creating miniature sling enclosures. I don't even have another arboreal sling yet to put in this one . This was actually a wristwatch display case. I also experimented with some super strong magnets instead of just hot gluing directly to the enclosure. Seems to hold strong and also allows the water dish to be closer to the living area. Am I crazy or might this actually work? I have my t's on a bookshelf but only downside I could see was using the magnets on those metal rack shelving I see a lot of members using.
> 
> View attachment 138564


Where'd you get those magnets? It's a good idea, there's a herp company that makes things for herps, called Magnanaturals, their magnets can support an adult Crested Gecko, so I KNOW some magnets out there can support a dish and/or a T.


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 28, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Where'd you get those magnets? It's a good idea, there's a herp company that makes things for herps, called Magnanaturals, their magnets can support an adult Crested Gecko, so I KNOW some magnets out there can support a dish and/or a T.


PSA: don't click on the first search suggestion for Magnanaturals. 

I got the magnets off eBay for $1.98 for ten.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 28, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> PSA: don't click on the first search suggestion for Magnanaturals.
> 
> I got the magnets off eBay for $1.98 for ten.


Well that's mildly helpful. As not all magnets are created equally. Maybe the seller had a great set and you're the last one to buy them and the next batch isn't as good, bummer


----------



## JustSomeDude (Nov 12, 2015)

Can you get away with 5 gallon x large critter keepers for arboreal t slings ?  So long as you keep the climate appropriate and something to climb on would this form of housing be acceptable or should I just buy a bulk order of those 5 inch tall canisters?


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 12, 2015)

JustSomeDude said:


> Can you get away with 5 gallon x large critter keepers for arboreal t slings ?  So long as you keep the climate appropriate and something to climb on would this form of housing be acceptable or should I just buy a bulk order of those 5 inch tall canisters?


Slings should be kept in deli cups, not a big enclosure like that. Plus they can easily escape through the holes in the lid of the KK.

KK's are not good for adult Avics, because all of the ventilation is on one side. You need holes on all sides for cross-ventilation. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

